

Ask HN: What is your favorite editor and why? - aashaykumar92

I've been using sublime and find it pretty useful but as I gain more programming skills, I thought it'd be worth the while to see what others use and why their editors may be 'better'.<p>I am looking for something that is obviously easy to use but also looking to see if there are any super smart editors out there? When I did a quick Google search, I found WebStorm but again, would like to hear more personal opinions on here. Thanks!
======
artie_effim
begin flamewar in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 ...

Seriously though, there are a number of historical posts about this (emacs vs
vi being the oldest and best, almost as good as ninjas vs pirates, but I
digress).

You should really list of all of your requirements and see if your editor of
choice supports those requirements. That is the best solution, asking the
internet for this, is like, well asking for someone's favorite editor. :D

Try to solve the problem of why you don't like your editor, rather than trying
different editors to see if they 'fit'.

Me, I'm a vim man through and through, but it has everything I need to do my
job. Find that, find zen!

